# more aggressive



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

i currently have some 27" mud lite xtr's with 14" rims. i was thinking about going to something a little more aggressive. i think im kinda looking for something between the tires i have and a full out mud tire. because i still do some trail riding. but when i do go riding i try to hit as much mud as i can find.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

im not really sure what tires would b in that class. i class my tire classes as dirt, trail, mud. ive never broke them down any further but maybe the mudlite xxl would b something ud like or the efx moto max


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Maybe the outlaw radials


----------



## crazywes (Jan 27, 2011)

X2 on the outlaw radials but meanwhile I'm having good luck with the 30" mudlite XXL on my trail bike. when these wear I'm going to try the radial laws.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

If you dont mind 29.5s the terminators are great its like an xtr on roids but ride smoother in a stright line then my 28" zillas did.I think someone on here said they are makeing a 28" now to not sure though.These all are for 14" rims heck you could get the 32" lol.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am running 30" and 28" zillas and love them.


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

so the terminators still ride fairly smooth on trail?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mud Bugs are always a good choice.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

^^^they make them for a 14? i would def go with the 28 outlaw radial. smoother riding tire than my xtrs i had were, and do waaaaay better in the mud. amazing really. and they paddle well in the water.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah That I dont know...


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

mathew_101 said:


> so the terminators still ride fairly smooth on trail?


Ive only been on the trail once with them and there was 4 inches of snow but blew my motor up that day to but did some plowing with them and the ride down the road was SMOOOOTH unlike my zillas.Dont get me wrong the zillas wernt that bad.You can fell those 2" lugs on the sides when turning on the road with the nators.I did get to test them in one hole befor motor went and they did great even though i broke threw 4" of ice.If you where closer i would let you try them for a weekend i dont need them for awhile lol.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Outlaw radials, mud bugs, itp 589's, terminator 29.5, swamplites either is those will make a good trial/mud tire, I like my laws in trial to as long as its not rocky


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

**** i would love to give them a try but were not close at all. like not even a little close. lol


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Im in the same boat as the OP. My 27" mudwisers do okay but others with zillas and 589s walk me all the time. One thing that I ride alot is rocks and sand....not sure how the nators would do (which is my first choice). Plus being that the terms only come in a 14" is killin me.


----------

